# what are the best flourescent tubes?



## black_lung (Dec 19, 2006)

..that are high in the red spectrum, and relatively easy to find online. I'm trying to 'even out' the appearance of my tank. I use the Current dual daylight 6,500k/10000k on my tanks. Plants grow really well, but the overall appearence the lights give is so -BRIGHT- and green..


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Sylvania Grolux it pretty red and a nice flourescent tube is also Philips Aquarelle and Sylvania AquaStar, they have a little blue and neutral light.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: what are the best fluorescent tubes?*

The Current dual daylight 6700K/10,000K is a compact fluorescent bulb.

I don't know the wattage or the pin arrangement that your are looking for. Current's compact fluorescent bulbs that come in their fixtures are square pin but they also make straight pin bulbs.

Coralife has a Colormax/6700K compact fluorescent bulb. Big Al's carries them. http://esuweb.com/products.asp?ESUS...Lamps&RelationID=12&IDProductRelationship=305

If you can use a 55w straight pin compact fluorescent; the GE 9325K bulb is hard to beat. http://www.atlantalightbulbs.com/ecart/nw012104/55WAQUARIUMBULB.htm


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

I'll second the GE 9325K. They will make the tank look beautiful, trust us. 
I was running only a CF 65W 6700K coralife bulb on my tank and it looked like you said, bright and green. I then added one of these bulbs to both increase light output and add better color to the tank. I was very pleased as you can guess.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

This sticky should help you, black_lung: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...quatic-lighting/723-9325k-the-difference.html


----------



## black_lung (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: what are the best fluorescent tubes?*



Left C said:


> The Current dual daylight 6700K/10,000K is a compact fluorescent bulb.
> 
> I don't know the wattage or the pin arrangement that your are looking for. Current's compact fluorescent bulbs that come in their fixtures are square pin but they also make straight pin bulbs.
> 
> ...


yeah, sadly with this fixture model the only options i have are current's line..40 watt square pin arangement. what i'm doing is adding a regular flourescent strip light in addition to it, which is what i'm looking for bulbs for. sorry about that, i see how confusing my post was now..i blame sleep deprivation, haha


----------



## black_lung (Dec 19, 2006)

Left C said:


> This sticky should help you, black_lung: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...quatic-lighting/723-9325k-the-difference.html


thanks for the link, it proved quite helpful =)


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: what are the best fluorescent tubes?*

I have two Orbit fixtures. One is a 2x65w with the dual daylight 6700K/10,000K bulb and the Coralife Colormax/6700K bulb.

The other Orbit is a 2x40 fixture. The rear bulb is the dual daylight and the front bulb is a 36w square pin 8000K NA Lamp by ADA. I like it and recommend it.

Here's what http://www.aquaforestaquarium.com/ says about it: 
"108-060
NA Lamp 36W Twin

This ADA NA lamp 36W twin power compact florescent bulbs is designed to reproduce the "Natural sun light" in order to promote the healthy growth of the aquatic plant. After extensive research, development and strict manufacturing process of the NA-Lamp, the impressive end result shows excellent photosynthesis activity of the aquatic plant. _In addition, the high value of true color rendition property brings out the hue of vivid green and red beautifully from the aquatic plant and the fish_."

Here's some more info: http://www.adgshop.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=108-060&Show=TechSpecs


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

Zoomed has a T8 that has alot of reds.

waiting for my Gro-Lux tubes to dim down before swapping these in.

Florasun is what it's called. For the money it puts out alot of red, perhaps more than any other T8 tube, when looking at the spectrum chart.


----------

